# Clipped my first doe! Howd i do?



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

So I clipped my very first Boer doe today. I only had one big, noticeable.mistake.... she jumped and I took too much off around her hooves. Lesson learned- blocking blades are very sharp. 

Here is her before and after picture. Sorry for the hunching... she isn't used to people. Im showing her tomorrow for.my judging coach... hopefully i can get some better pictures of her as well as some of my doe


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

You did a nice job! :thumbup:


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

Nice and smooth. You can come over and do mine now.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Tenacross said:


> Nice and smooth. You can come over and do mine now.


Thanks!!

Where do you live? I just might do it! I need more practice haha


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Here is my girl. She was a bottle baby ans I'm showing her tomorrow in the 9-12 class at a commercial show. 

My friend and I clipped her.... I was kind of nervous about using the blocking blade on her so she did alot of the work. But this.the first doe I raised and got into.show shape... excited!!!


----------



## Tenacross (May 26, 2011)

You guys have got it down.


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

They look awesome!! A big thumbs up!! Great job.


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Dani they are LOVELY! I think they look great and you are welcome to come clip my kids does any time lol!  So what is a blocking blade? What kind of clippers are you using? I know you've said but I can't remember which ones you are using.

BTW, I am also curious how old is the little doe?


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

What is a blocking blade? What do you cut them with? The only think I have experience with is human hairclippers for birthing shaves!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice work


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

HoosierShadow said:


> Dani they are LOVELY! I think they look great and you are welcome to come clip my kids does any time lol!  So what is a blocking blade? What kind of clippers are you using? I know you've said but I can't remember which ones you are using.
> 
> BTW, I am also curious how old is the little doe?


A blocking blade is a really sharp, close blade used for blending different length hair, shaping and giving a smooth finish. I use Andis ultraedge 2 speed clippers. She just turned two months old yesterday. You should see her half sister... shes a really pretty paint. The paint was reserve in our show today.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> What is a blocking blade? What do you cut them with? The only think I have experience with is human hairclippers for birthing shaves!


I use different length guard combs over different blades depending on what Im trying to do


----------



## OwnedByTheGoats (Mar 7, 2013)

Are they like sheep shearers? Like you can cut them very easily if you are not careful?


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Dani-1995 said:


> She just turned two months old yesterday. You should see her half sister... shes a really pretty paint. The paint was reserve in our show today.


Awesome! How about you go ahead and send the paint up this way.  I'm sure you don't need her!!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Crossroads Boers said:


> Awesome! How about you go ahead and send the paint up this way.  I'm sure you don't need her!!


Neither of them belong to me. I wish the paint did... She's a nice one for sure!


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

OwnedByTheGoats said:


> Are they like sheep shearers? Like you can cut them very easily if you are not careful?


No the blades I use make it hard to cut them. You can pinch to skin with the shorter blades on a wrinkly goat if your not careful but its pretty hard to do.


----------

